# Goats age by teeth



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I bought to pygmy does yesterday. And have no idea how old they are. They are very small and about the size of my 4-5 month old pygmys. The people said they think they are over a yr old but not sure. I'm no good at telling age by looking at their teeth so hoping maybe someone else can help .


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

wow, they are small. I wonder if they are stunted from coccidia or something.

Here is a link for telling age by teeth: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/age.htm


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They don't look that small to me :chin: - I would've guessed 4 or 5 months...
maybe I've got the perspective wrong.
I don't know how to tell by the teeth, though I've been wanting to learn.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> wow, they are small. I wonder if they are stunted from coccidia or something.
> 
> Here is a link for telling age by teeth: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/age.htm


I'm going to treat them for coccidia and worm them this afternoon


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> wow, they are small. I wonder if they are stunted from coccidia or something.
> 
> Here is a link for telling age by teeth: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/age.htm


I've looked at it and I'm still clueless


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Those are all baby teeth. I'd guess they are 6 to 8 months by the teeth.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I looked at it too; I think they look that way as long as they are under a year old, so it may be hard to tell exactly how many months old they are.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The teeth get longer and darker colored as they age.  You'll be able to guess when you've seen a lot of teeth.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

NDlover said:


> They don't look that small to me :chin: - I would've guessed 4 or 5 months...
> maybe I've got the perspective wrong.
> I don't know how to tell by the teeth, though I've been wanting to learn.


They said they had them since they were babies and they are over a yr old but its just hard to believe they are that old and so small. And you never can go by what someone says most of the time. i bought them off craigsist $100 for the pair. I think they look 4-5 months old also but their teeth do look older.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Judging by the one on the right's horns (and I know _nothing _about Pygmy horns), I am going to say that you guessed their ages correctly. 4-5 months is closer than over a year.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

When I bought the pair the people gave me the care sheet that was originally given to them by the breeder. I was looking at it a few mins ago and noticed on the back of one of the pages was the breeders farm name . So I looked her up and sent an email. The agouti is one of hers and her birthdate is sept. 23 2012 so she will be 10 months old this month. The other she said isn't one of hers. The pic I posted of teeth is of the white colored one so I'm guessing she is younger by the info given


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well, if the agouti one really is ten months old, then I think she must be pretty stunted. Too bad, hopefully you can care for her better now.


----------

